# Lisbon?



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm going to Lisbon for a week in June, any recommendation of where I can get a decent coffee?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Struggled for specialty coffee, however can recommend some fantastic wine bars and restaurants


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

well there are not speciality coffee in Portugal. I mean there are not places that do artisan coffee or indie coffee shops like the style you will find here (it is my ambition to change that).

Anyway if you want nice coffee, most places will have decent espresso. don't expect any latte art or fancy cappucinos. you wil get meia de leite (like a flat white) or galão (closer to a latte).

make sure you go to cais do sodré, bairro alto, alfama, and visit LX factory, there are nice places there - I love this place http://www.lxfactory.com/PT/residentes/restauracao/cantina/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys!

Any restaurant and wine bar recommendation gratefully received.

Any vineyard visit trips from Lisbon also gratefully received, I wont have a car so trying to get on a decent tour.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I can also help you with wine tour. Let me dig out my notes

best wine bar (off the chart generous) http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g189158-d1792131-Reviews-Wine_Bar_do_Castelo-Lisbon_Estremadura.html

best meal in my 3 of all time http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g189158-d1572079-Reviews-100_Maneiras-Lisbon_Estremadura.html

hugely under-rated http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g189158-d1444347-Reviews-Alma_Henrique_Sa_Pessoa-Lisbon_Estremadura.html

Chris for the wine tour is pretty darn good http://www.wine-a-day.com/winblog/wine-a-day-tours/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Gary!

I shot Chris an email but haven't heard back, I'm just going away for a week on my own and it looks like he needs minimum 2 people for a tour, but hoping I can join one


----------

